# Virgin Mobile: Unlimited Data, Tethering, No Contract



## paolo (Jul 4, 2012)

This sounds too good to be true.

£20 per month, SIM Only:
- Unlimited data, texts, calls to landlines.
- Tethering allowed (from what I can tell)
- 2500 minutes
- 30 Day rolling, i.e. no contract.

Am I missing something?

Scroll down a little, here:

http://store.virginmedia.com/virgin-media-mobile/sim-only/pay-monthly.html


e2a: Aaah ok, this is only for existing virgin media customers (e.g. home phone and/or broadband and/or tv).


----------



## editor (Jul 4, 2012)

Why bother when you can get much the same thing for a tenner a month with GiffGaff (unless you're on the phone all day long)?


----------



## paolo (Jul 4, 2012)

editor said:


> Why bother when you can get much the same thing for a tenner a month with GiffGaff (unless you're on the phone all day long)?



Shows how out of date I am with tariffs. Don't need loads of minutes. Will look into that, thanks.


----------



## EastEnder (Jul 4, 2012)

Also.....



> Only available to Virgin Media fibre optic or National customers.


----------



## paolo (Jul 4, 2012)

Ah. Giifgaff seems to be no tethering unless you root/jailbreak. Wonder what would happen if you stuck a Giffgaff sim in a mifi type device?


----------



## joustmaster (Jul 4, 2012)

paolo said:


> Ah. Giifgaff seems to be no tethering unless you root/jailbreak. Wonder what would happen if you stuck a Giffgaff sim in a mifi type device?


I use my gifgaf android phone to tether all the time


----------



## ddraig (Jul 4, 2012)

paolo said:


> Ah. Giifgaff seems to be no tethering unless you root/jailbreak. Wonder what would happen if you stuck a Giffgaff sim in a mifi type device?


 thought they'd started doing tethering deals now?


----------



## ddraig (Jul 4, 2012)

ai!
gigabags
http://giffgaff.com/goodybags#data


> *What devices can I connect?*Our gigabags allow you to access the internet from any 3G-enabled device, including an iPad or any other Tablet PC, laptop, mobile internet dongle or using your smartphones tethering feature. Tethering will work with all smartphones except for iPhones.


----------



## sim667 (Jul 5, 2012)

This virgin media one would be good for me, but then when I went back on to O2 to get a new iPhone id lose all my unlimited data inc in my package, and I doubt I could afford a new iPhone outright too.

My one is getting well creaky and slow. And I've got way too many apps to not get an iPhone again :/

I bet the vm contract won't support via voicemail either.,... And I wonder what 3G coverage is like


----------



## Mr Smin (Jul 6, 2012)

joustmaster said:


> I use my gifgaf android phone to tether all the time


Snap - on android. giffgaff probably have a fair use policy but I have yet to encounter it.


----------

